
Who Owns the Copyright to “Happy Birthday”? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/who-owns-the-copyright-to-happy-birthday/
======
drallison
One of the major issues of copyright reform is the term of the copyright. See,
for example, Larry Lessig's comments at
[http://wiki.lessig.org/Against_perpetual_copyright](http://wiki.lessig.org/Against_perpetual_copyright).

------
basseq
I had always assumed "Happy Birthday" was public domain, if for no other
reason than lack of enforcement. The idea of some company collecting royalties
is _re-god-damn-diculous_.

------
osconfused
Great summary. I had heard this song was copyrighted, but didn't realize the
history behind it. It will be interesting to see the outcome of the lawsuits
challenging the copyright.

